
Processing Large Files – Java, Go and 'Hitting the Wall' - 0x001D
https://marcellanz.com/post/file-read-challenge/
======
PaulHoule
The same strategy of "breaking the file up into chunks" and "processing chunks
in parallel" would work as well in Java as it does in Go.

~~~
0x001D
most probably yes. "Make Variation7 in Java as fast as our Revision 9 in Go,
that should be possible as there is no magic happening here" is one of the
exercises left...

